# iPad Pro



## ChaseH (Oct 25, 2016)

I need to refresh my personal computing equipment. Has anyone worked with Lightroom mobile on an iPad pro or other apps on an iPad pro for their primary editing? Is it a reasonable device to process digital photos?


----------



## table1349 (Oct 25, 2016)

Editing is useless on a mobile device as they are virtually impossible to calibrate the display.  If you don't calibrate the display then what's the point.  Laptops get used at varying angles in different light.  The iPads are able to be calibrated if you are willing to spend the money for a calibration device.  The i1Display Pro will do this.


----------



## Destin (Oct 25, 2016)

I bought an iPad Pro 12.9 inch with the intention of using it for primary batch editing and just importing to my desktop for photoshop if needed

It hasn't worked out that way. I couldn't get used to touch based editing. I'm still giving it a chance. 

But LR mobile is still limited as to what local adjustments it allows which is a killer for me. I use radial filters and brushes heavily and their implementation in a touch based UI needs work. 

It's also a pain if you plan to store on physical drives rather than the cloud.


----------



## Destin (Oct 25, 2016)

That being said, the iPad Pro is amazing for client presentations/proofing/etc.


----------



## sscarmack (Oct 26, 2016)

I use one and love it.

While I'm at my desk I'll use 'Duet' and use the iPad as a second monitor, and it retains the touch sensor, so you can then use it like a digital tablet for photoshop corrections, airbrushing, closing, etc. Saves a lot of time.


----------



## ChaseH (Oct 27, 2016)

Thanks for the replies. I'm watching the new MacBookPro release live right now and that's probably where I'm headed. The more powerful desktops may still be preferred, but I'm at best an amateur photographer and this needs to fill a few other functions as well.


----------



## JustBen (Nov 8, 2016)

Don't forget to save some money to buy all the adapters needed to use the new MacBook effectively...


----------



## zombiesniper (Nov 8, 2016)

4 thunderbolt 3/ usb -c ports seems like enough to me. I only use one maybe 2 at a time.


----------

